# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Σχοινι για παιχνιδια παπαγαλων.

## panosg983

Θελω να φτιαξω παιχνιδια για τα parrotletακια μου αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειδους σχοινι να χρησιμοποιησω. Οποιος ξερει ας μου πει.

----------


## lagreco69

Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις βαμβακερο σχοινι Παναγιωτη.

----------


## panosg983

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω για τη γρηγορη ανταποκριση σου. Οντως το βαμβακερο ειναι στα υποψηφια.
Αυριο θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφια απο ενα τυπο σχοινιου μηπως ξερεις κανεις τι ειναι, ωστοσο αν εχει και καποιος αλλος καμια ιδεα, να τη ριξει.

----------


## panosg983

Ψαχνω αυτο το σχοινι. Στα αγγλικα λεγεται sisal rope. Ξερει κανεις με τι ονομα μπορω να το ζητησω;

----------


## lagreco69

Στα Ελληνικα προφερεται σχοινι σιζαλ, δες και αυτο Sisal - Wikipedia

----------


## geog87

μπορεις να πας σε ενα μαγαζι με ειδη αλιειας...εχουν πολλα σχοινια να διαλεξεις!!!

----------


## Anestisko

οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης εγω ξερω οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις βαμβακερο σχοινι

----------

